
How to interview your interviewers when you’re looking for a job - davesailer
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-interview-your-interviewers-when-youre-looking-for-a-job-d848bc3a910
======
stevenicr
I get three sentences and: > Keep the story going. Sign up for an extra free
read.

> You’ve completed your member preview for this month, but when you sign up
> for a free Medium account, you get one more story.

Free code camp needs to charge for blog posts now? OR is this a medium thing
and freecodecamp is not aware that this happens?

~~~
siquick
Medium. If you view in incognito mode or in mobile app then you wont see it.

~~~
stevenicr
That's sad - I wonder if freecodecamp even knows that some visitors will see
this?

I would donate some server space and spin up a free wordpress for them to
avoid this kind digital hostage taking.

~~~
siquick
They're probably one of Medium's biggest publications so I'd guess they're
part of the Partner Program >> [https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115011694187-Join-...](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115011694187-Join-Partner-Program)

------
siquick
> Are there any internal politics I need to watch out for?

This seems like an odd question to be asking in a final interview - which the
author themselves says will most likely be with the founders.

